# Electric BBQ grill... any worth considering?



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

My Grand Hall BBQ grill has finally worn out...after only about 17 years. My condo association frowns on gas grills, and I'm tired of only grilling after dark /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif so I'm looking for an electric. Won't be doing any large parties, just two to four people: I'm looking for a fairly decent sear-ability and using soaked chips for flavor.

I would appreciate any experience and recommendations. I would prefer to spend $250 or less, but will go more for really good unit, if such a thing exists.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Store grade electric grills do not put out enough heat when figured in BTU s.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Ed, you're not very encouraging; this is what I'm afraid of.

Gotta keep hoping, though. I'm just tired of after-dark grilling.

Mike /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crying.gif


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Here in the US, normal residential circuits don't carry enough current for electric grills which produce restaurant levels of heat.  But there are quite a few "just okay" choices for you.  You can't get much in the way of size, because bigger grills require bigger electrical supplies and we've already been through that.  You can probably cook for four if you're careful about what you cook and how you arrange it. 

Naturally, they come in a range of prices; and just as naturally you won't get what you don't pay for.

The Fire Magics are cream of the crop but are expensive and need a 20A circuit.  If you're 110 - 120V, 15A, you want to look at Weber, Char-Broil and Meco -- and maybe some others which aren't leaping to what passes for my mind.  I know Char-Broil makes at least two patio size grills and Meco makes a bunch.  

Hope this helps,

BDL


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Now whereas I'm not at all gonna argue with what either _*ED*_ or _*BDL*._ have said, I think I may be a little more sympathetic to your situation, and not as discouraging. They are both pretty much right though. I've had considerable experience with the _Weber_ and _Char-Broil_ lines. My regular grill is a _C-B_. As far as electric, I'll say this ... they are what they are. At best ... they at least don't suck. With relative skills, you can get the job done with either lines, just don't go running off to any competitions with either one. Here are the sites for both. Check them out. 

*Weber [emoji]174[/emoji] Q [emoji]174[/emoji] Electric Series*

*Char-Broil Grills | Electric Grills*


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Was I discouraging? I didn't mean to be. I thought Ed's blanket condemnation was way too harsh.

I think there are plenty of _adequate_ electric grills which plug into a regular residential circuit. Let's be honest, they have their limitations. But let's continue to be honest, a meal cooked outside is a wondrous thing and if you have to compromise with an electric grill, so be it.

If you absotively, posilutely can't use even a small, gas grill, buy an electric.

BDL


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_LOL_. All I was saying is that both of you spoke from the realism of what you just said. Cooking on an electric grill is kinda like a date with a friend's old ugly sister. It is what it is _... but it's still a date. _


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

> Cooking on an electric grill is kinda like a date with an old ugly sister. It is what it is _... but it's still a date. _


Ice, you've reminded me of something Topper Harley said in _Hot Shots_:


> _My father used to say that not playing to win is like sleeping with your sister. Sure she's a great piece of tail, with a blouse full of goodies, but... it's just illegal. Then you get into that whole inbred thing. Kids with no teeth who do nothing but play the banjo... eat apple sauce through a straw... pork farm animals_


BDL


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_*OK*_. I guess that is also true. Maybe though, a little more graphic than how I said it. 

_You'll notice too that my post was originally edited. _


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Didn't quite get that last, BDL... until I realized "pork" is a verb. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/surprised.gif

Mike


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

BACK ON TRACK, here.  As long as it tastes good when the food hits the tongue that's what matters.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I bought one of the ones that look like this a while ago:





  








P11164131.jpg




__
french fries


__
May 12, 2013








It was useless. Used it once and then gave it away on Craigslist in the "FREE" section. You could let the thing pre-heat for like 15mn and it wouldn't be hot enough to do any kind of searing on pork chops for example. If you let pre-heat for 20mn then the instant you put the chops on the thermostat would turn the heat off. You then had to wait for the grill to become cool enough for the thermostat to turn it back on.

On the other hand, if you like steamed pork chops then it's the grill for you. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------

